# NFs and Love



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

Since Valentines is coming up, how would you say you envision falling in love? What are your experiences? Who are you most likely to fall for? If applicable, which type? Why? If in a current relationships, how do you presume to know whether or not you're with Mrs/Mr. right??

What can your partner do to make you smile? What can you do for_ your partner_ to make _you smile_?

Feel free to share.. experiences, stories, anything!


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Love... KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, we know where gOpheR's head is at, lol. 

Please don't mention Valentine's Day. It's not that I'm jealous, I just don't see it as an actual "holiday". Societal creations are the worst. To answer your question, I think I'm going to fall in love on a Sunday, lol. I have very little experience with love because looking back I've realized that it wasn't love that I had found. When it comes to falling I don't think you have complete control over that. I'm more likely to fall in love with someone who knows who they are and is kind. These traits are important to me because I can sometimes lack confidence in myself and what I can do. I do hope that I fall in love (for good) with an NF girl, possibly an E too. 

I'm not in a relationship now because of how tedious they are, lol. I just need the space now to contemplate things. So, what can the perfect girl do to make me smile? Well, any girl makes me smile, but genuine kindness, acceptance, and understanding is a big deal to me. I do pride myself on my humor and knowing that I can make people laugh makes me smile.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

One more Valentines day and me all alone.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> One more Valentines day and me all alone.


Hey you got the PersonalityCafe members to comfort you during valentines day!:happy:


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Lance said:


> Hey you got the PersonalityCafe members to comfort you during valentines day!:happy:


Are you trying to drive people to suicide?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> Hey you got the PersonalityCafe members to comfort you during valentines day!:happy:


True. :crying:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> Are you trying to drive people to suicide?


Haha! I would never! :shocked:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Lance said:


> Haha! I would never! :shocked:


*The Darkside is strong with this one.*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Valentine's Day is a miserable holiday. If you have a partner, the expectation of a display of generosity out of obligation kills romance by destroying the spontaneity of what could have been a heartfelt expression of affection if it had been internally motivated. If you don't have a partner, it is a painful reminder that you are unwanted, or that you can't find anyone worthy of your attention. 

I know that's not what you asked, but that's why I don't celebrate Valentine's Day. I don't know what falling in love is like, because I have thought that it has happened to me before, only to find that the person I selected either didn't want me, or wasn't worth wanting. When it happens, I can't depend on my feelings to give me the answers, and I don't know what else to trust. Now I just pray that God will bless me with a mate, and that it will all happen as He chooses, because my choices always turn out to be the wrong ones.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Well Bella I'm sorry to contribute to the bombardment of cynicism here, but a long relationship of mine just ended and so I'm not feeling spiffy about valentines! Even when I had a lady for that day we didn't do anything special outside just plain hanging out. This was appreciated... I would feel like a dunce being forced into feeding the valentines day machine money.

I can't see the day bothering me more than any other day though since I never cared for it in the first place.

I do wonder at what point in the year are record number of simultaneous kisses or sex occurring... It is probably on this day, so on the whole it can't be so bad for humanity 

Or maybe new years for the kisses?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Well Bella I'm sorry to contribute to the bombardment of cynicism here, but a long relationship of mine just ended and so I'm not feeling spiffy about valentines! Even when I had a lady for that day we didn't do anything special outside just plain hanging out. This was appreciated... I would feel like a dunce being forced into feeding the valentines day machine money.
> 
> I can't see the day bothering me more than any other day though since I never cared for it in the first place.
> 
> ...


Kisses on new-years? Quite likely. Whilst it would be nothing more than a guess, If birth rates are highest lets say in Spring, then it would be around Winter that the highest levels of conception occur, and so on with any other high-birth months/seasons.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Kisses on new-years? Quite likely. Whilst it would be nothing more than a guess, If birth rates are highest lets say in Spring, then it would be around Winter that the highest levels of conception occur, and so on with any other high-birth months/seasons.


And so, people are bored and cooped up in their houses


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> And so, people are bored and cooped up in their houses


You forget the festive holidays enhancing probability of people being well-fed and/or "merry" (with drink).. Which could contribute to lowered inhibitions regarding birth control etc.. Of course, they would also be looking for a bit of "entertainment" to keep the heart going. :wink:


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> You forget the festive holidays enhancing probability of people being well-fed and/or "merry" (with drink).. Which could contribute to lowered inhibitions regarding birth control etc.. Of course, they would also be looking for a bit of "entertainment" to keep the heart going. :wink:


Oh of course. Plus, that damn mistletoe leads, logically, to babies.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Oh of course. Plus, that damn mistletoe leads, logically, to babies.


If you fall into the camp that "kissing leads to babies".


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> If you fall into the camp that "kissing leads to babies".


What are you talking about? Where I'm from, people are compelled to have _sex_ under the mistletoe. What country are you from?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> What are you talking about? Where I'm from, people are compelled to have _sex_ under the mistletoe. What country are you from?


Ireland. And I have never heard of people being compelled to have Sex under the mistletoe, rather to kiss under the mistletoe. 

I have practiced sex under the mistletoe, but as an international norm, I think you guys are fairly unique.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ireland. And I have never heard of people being compelled to have Sex under the mistletoe, rather to kiss under the mistletoe.
> 
> I have practiced sex under the mistletoe, but as an international norm, I think you guys are fairly unique.


Oh I thought you were in Scotland. Oh well. Odd how I've, unlike you, never practiced sex under the mistletoe, despite this rather strict rule in my society.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Oh I thought you were in Scotland. Oh well. Odd how I've, unlike you, never practiced sex under the mistletoe, despite this rather strict rule in my society.


I am in Scotland. You asked me where I was from. Not just that, but you suggested that there was a compulsion to have sex under the mistletoe, which I obviously disagreed with. Not to mention that it did not align itself fully with your point:



Zulban said:


> Where I'm from, people are compelled to have sex under the mistletoe.


Which, if it were a natural case, then I would be over to Canada every Christmas. roud:


----------

